# Lloyd's Register-Annual, Docking, Intermediate Survey



## Haitham MagdyArif (23 يونيو 2008)

Lloyd's Register)

The Surveyor Check list For Annual, Docking and intermediate Vessel Survey.

It is very useful as a guide for ship condition inspection

:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## marine_eng (29 يونيو 2008)

very good materials thx eng haitham


----------



## hussam yusuf (3 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس هيثم .. الف شكر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 يوليو 2008)

حقيقى ملف جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغباشى (8 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا معلومات قيمة


----------



## كريم الضوينى (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (26 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا جماعة على إية ... و شكرا ليكم كلكم على مجهوداتكم 
و شكرا خاص للباشمهندس ماهر على تعبة و متابعتة الدائمة


----------



## زين محمد (8 أبريل 2009)

*thank you very very very much*​


----------



## adel3000 (9 مايو 2009)

ايه هى كلمة المرور للملفات المشفر وبالاخص هذا الملف 
ضرورى وشكرااااا


----------



## adel3000 (9 مايو 2009)

انا من الطبيعى والضرورى ان اكون سعيدا وانا فى وسط معلمينا الكبار 
فانا سعيدا جداا لانضمامى للمنتدى


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا العمل الجميل ونرجو التواصل


----------



## m.s.f (27 يوليو 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## m.s.f (27 يوليو 2009)

*الشكر*

الشكر لله الذى علم الإنسان مالم يعلم:1:


----------



## أمير البحر (27 يوليو 2009)

والله ملف روعة يا غالي - مشكور


----------



## ياسر زين (13 أغسطس 2009)

كلمة شكرا قليله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

that, interesting


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (27 يناير 2010)

لكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## Al_sultanyxxx (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_salah76 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة تسلم ايدك


----------



## saif ghannai (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا حضرة المهندس على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع


----------

